
Orchestrating Docker with Machine, Swarm and Compose – Docker Blog - sirwolfgang
http://blog.docker.com/2015/02/orchestrating-docker-with-machine-swarm-and-compose/
======
presspot
Here's Mesosphere's take on Docker Swarm, orchestrating at scale with Swarm +
Mesos

[http://mesosphere.com/2015/02/26/deploying-with-docker-
swarm...](http://mesosphere.com/2015/02/26/deploying-with-docker-swarm/)

